# Phillips: 32T800...Picture pulled in on sides, & shutdown.



## Rogerb10 (Dec 31, 2009)

The picture is bowed in from the left and right.
Will play about 5 seconds and shutdown.
I have replaced yoke and flyback.
Appreciate any help.
Roger


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Problem is the convergence circuit you could have blown I.C's .


----------

